# Serena Williams -Im Weißen Bikini-48x



## maierchen (4 Nov. 2008)

Geht ne ganze Menge Rein in So ein Bikini



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## General (4 Nov. 2008)

Da bin ich platt


----------



## armin (4 Nov. 2008)

sie sollte besser einen Sack tragen bei der Figur


----------



## night1974 (22 Jan. 2009)

finde ich nicht - ich finde: wer denkt bei den Bildern noch an tennis?


----------



## fbbmonika (31 Jan. 2009)

*Body*

Ihre Muskeln sind einfach nur geil


----------



## juanlobo (7 März 2009)

Wenn ich der nachts in einer einsamen Strasse begegnen würde....könnte ich nur hoffen, dass sie mir keine schlechten Absichten zutraut und mich unverletzt witergehen lässt.


----------



## Noel (12 März 2009)

schade das man Ihren tollen großen Hintern nich ganz sehen kann, dennoch schick...danke


----------



## henk179 (12 März 2009)

Truly stunning thanks


----------



## xxsurfer (26 Okt. 2009)

....was für ein Hinterteil....


----------



## lestat25 (26 Okt. 2009)

heiße bilderdrip:


----------



## brain52 (27 Okt. 2009)

Habe selbst 100 Kg Lebendgewicht, aber lieber gegen Valuev boxen als mit Serena "Nahkampf" betreiben, weil: dem Valuev kannste abhauen und wenn nicht, kriegste nix mehr mit, aber die Serena holt Dich ein und was dann.........?:mussweg:

Vielen Dank für die pics :thumbup:


----------



## Hubbe (29 Okt. 2009)

Sexy prall gefüllter Bikini


----------



## nightmarecinema (31 Okt. 2009)

Da sind Cocosnüsse ein Kinderspiel. Danke


----------



## Mike150486 (21 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Body*



fbbmonika schrieb:


> Ihre Muskeln sind einfach nur geil


Bisschen viel ^^ Aber echt schöne Frau


----------



## Rambo (21 Apr. 2010)

Danke für die schönen Bilder von Serena!

:thumbup:


----------



## korat (6 Juni 2010)

armin schrieb:


> sie sollte besser einen Sack tragen bei der Figur



Gut, dass sie das selbst entscheiden kann !!! 
Wer an dieser Frau und diesem Körper nichts Schönes oder Interessantes finden kann, tut mir echt leid !


----------



## figo7 (9 Juni 2010)

da kann man ja so einiges druff abstelle


----------



## steckel (21 Juni 2010)

geil, geil, geil


----------



## korat (17 Juli 2010)

armin schrieb:


> sie sollte besser einen Sack tragen bei der Figur



Gut, dass man als Sehender nicht auf andere angewiesen ist...


----------



## neman64 (17 Juli 2010)

:thx: für die heißen sexy Bilder von Serena


----------



## Rumpelmucke (17 Juli 2010)

korat schrieb:


> Gut, dass sie das selbst entscheiden kann !!!
> Wer an dieser Frau und diesem Körper nichts Schönes oder Interessantes finden kann, tut mir echt leid !



Dann tu ich Dir gerne leid  Einfach nur furchtbar, die Alte.


----------



## korat (18 Aug. 2010)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Dann tu ich Dir gerne leid  Einfach nur furchtbar, die Alte.



Mein Kommentar war aber eigentlich für Leute gedacht, die mehr Begriffe als Arsch, Titten, von hinten, die Alte usw. drauf haben.


----------



## syd67 (18 Aug. 2010)

naja geschmaecker sind verschieden!
spielt die noch?
bestimmt nur in speziell verstaerkten arenen
habe das bild vom dome in chicago vor augen als der gesprengt wurde!
oder hat sie da gerade gespielt???


----------



## kardinal (18 Aug. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2010)

Was für ein Arsch


----------



## eibersberger (18 Aug. 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Aug. 2010)

No need for a top!!! - Wirklich eine starke Frau!!!:thx:


----------



## kalle12 (23 Aug. 2010)

Naja, es gibt schöneres.


----------



## korat (28 Nov. 2010)

syd67 schrieb:


> naja geschmaecker sind verschieden!
> spielt die noch?
> bestimmt nur in speziell verstaerkten arenen
> habe das bild vom dome in chicago vor augen als der gesprengt wurde!
> oder hat sie da gerade gespielt???




Ja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden - auch was die Beurteilung der Post's betrifft; es gibt intelligente, weniger intelligente und dumme Post's, wie z.B. der gerade zitierte.


----------



## oh2006 (23 Dez. 2010)

Tennis sollte nur noch in Bikinis gespielt werden!!!


----------



## elxbarto4 (14 Juli 2018)

wow. die hat eine oberweite.


----------

